# Is a Medical certificate needed?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I've read (maybe in one of the Stickys??), that a Medical certificate should be obtained before moving over to Spain. Is this correct? Why and what should the certificate say/ cover?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

brocher said:


> I think I've read (maybe in one of the Stickys??), that a Medical certificate should be obtained before moving over to Spain. Is this correct? Why and what should the certificate say/ cover?


No... you dont need anything like that. You will need a medical to change your driving licence to Spanish but that will be done in Spain.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Steve, read it somewhere, and really couldn't think what kind of medical certificate would be required - or why!

Wouldn't it be nice if I could at least manage to type my questions correctly!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> I think I've read (maybe in one of the Stickys??), that a Medical certificate should be obtained before moving over to Spain. Is this correct? Why and what should the certificate say/ cover?


do you meant the EHIC card - to give you initial medical cover here?

yes - get that before coming - the link to apply online on their website isn't working at the mo - but here's the NHS website anyway


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, you'll need that little card should you need any medical assistance while you're here (photocopy it before you go to a doctors!!!!!) - until you're paying into the Spanish system anyway. Once you have a Spanish social security number and paying into the system, then you are covered here

Jo xxx


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> ...You will need a medical to change your driving licence to Spanish ...


You do not need a medical certificate to exchange a valid UK driving licence.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> You do not need a medical certificate to exchange a valid UK driving licence.



Doesnt it depend on how old you are and the type of licence you have??? The old type green UK licences are owned by people who are in the age bracket of needing to have a medical frequently (as required by Spain) The new type "EU", pink licences dont need changing (just the address) and the need for medicals isnt necessary til someone is over a certain age????????????? Or have I got it wrong??

Jo xxx


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Requirements for _exchanging_ a _valid_ driving licence issued by an EU member state can be found here:

Dirección General de Tráfico : Canje de permisos

A medical certificate is not among the list of requirements.

Requirements for renewing a licence can be found here:

Dirección General de Tráfico : Renovaciones

Even if you do not exchange your UK driving licence you need to conform to the same medical requirements as those required for the holder of a Spanish licence.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> You do not need a medical certificate to exchange a valid UK driving licence.


BUT you do need it in the car if you are stopped. This applies whether you are on a UK or Spanish licence. The law in Spain is that you must have a valid medical for driving, and EVRYONE should carry this if they are resident.

Truth is that it is often overlooked but you should have it!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

No you don't. If you have a Spanish driving licence the certificate is retained by DGT when you come to renew it so you do not have a certificate to produce.

As far as a UK licence is concerned as I said in my previous post 'Even if you do not exchange your UK driving licence you need to conform to the same medical requirements as those required for the holder of a Spanish licence' ie you would need to produce a medical certificate along with your UK driving licence.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> No you don't. If you have a Spanish driving licence the certificate is retained by DGT as part of its renewal process.
> 
> As far as a UK licence is concerned as I said in my previous post 'Even if you do not exchange your UK driving licence you need to conform to the same medical requirements as those required for the holder of a Spanish licence' ie you would need to produce a medical certificate along with your UK driving licence.


Strange because my OH (Spanish) and the entire family carry copies of their medical cert in the car also. I will ask later as to why!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Yes, very strange. Both my wife and myself have renewed our Spanish licences on several occasions over the years and we have never been given back the medical certificates and on the occasions I have been stopped I have never been asked to produce one.

Logic would dictate that if you have a Spanish driving licence you must have had a medical otherwise you wouldn't have been able to renew it. The other point is that the certificate only has a limited validity (thirty days, I think, or it may be three months) which makes a nonsense of the requirement to carry one if you have a UK licence.


----------

